# MY BACK SEAT PROJECT...



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

* MY 79 GRAND PRIX BACK SEAT PROJECT ...4 8 INCH EMINENCE MIDS....2 SUPER BULLET TWEETERS....2 6X9 PIONEERS,,,,2 4X10 EMINENCE....2 KICKER TWEETERS...2CHANNEL 3000 WATT POWER ACCOUSTIC FOR LOWS...COUSTIC CROSSOVER...4 CHANNEL 800 WATT ALPINE FOR HIGHS...4CHANNEL 1600 WATT POWER ACCOUSTIC FOR MIDS...CLARION EQ..to be continued,,,,,,,,,,let me know what yall think
*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW! :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE STYLE BACK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 08:40 AM~14421340
> *THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE STYLE BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would you kill the whole back seat just for 4-8" speakers?? & they dont even match at that :twak:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 9 2009, 08:24 AM~14421983
> *Why would you kill the whole back seat just for 4-8" speakers?? & they dont even match at that  :twak:
> *



*lol i love the haters yall make my fukin day...this aint even close to done this just a preview...its my car so ima do watever the fuk i want to it u bum dont worry bout my back seat worry bout yours if u even gotta whip...i feel u ***** if i wasnt me id hate me to...basic ass haters on they job... i see yall putin in OVERTIME just to hate on the next mans whip...lol why dont u wash my nuts while you down there fool * :buttkick:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 06:40 AM~14421340
> *THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE STYLE BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*lol...and for you..... :rofl: ...***** before u start to hate and sell out why dont you get them lil pink bunnys off your avatar that u go to sleep with at night ...BROOKLYN??? yall ****** whips aint even on our fukin level stick to ur fast and furious import chinese tokyo petty bullshit...lol :rofl: :roflmao: *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 9 2009, 01:13 PM~14424934
> *lol...and for you..... :rofl: ...***** before u start to hate and sell out why dont you get them lil pink bunnys off your avatar that u go to sleep with at night ...BROOKLYN??? yall ****** whips aint even on our fukin level stick to ur fast and furious import chinese tokyo petty bullshit...lol :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: IM SO SORRY SIR YOU ARE THE MAN :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 7 2009, 03:07 PM~14403098
> *WOW!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:40 AM~14421340
> *THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE STYLE BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 9 2009, 11:24 AM~14421983
> *Why would you kill the whole back seat just for 4-8" speakers?? & they dont even match at that  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT+Jul 9 2009, 04:07 PM~14424859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why ask opinions if you get hurt feelings when their given?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

quote=I G0T DAT,Jul 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14424859]
*lol i love the haters yall make my fukin day...this aint even close to done this just a preview...If your gonna talk shit I hope you got more than that, please tell me that is not your only car *


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 7 2009, 12:15 PM~14402660
> * MY 79 GRAND PRIX BACK SEAT PROJECT ...4 8 INCH EMINENCE MIDS....2 SUPER BULLET TWEETERS....2 6X9 PIONEERS,,,,2 4X10 EMINENCE....2 KICKER TWEETERS...2CHANNEL 3000 WATT POWER ACCOUSTIC FOR LOWS...COUSTIC CROSSOVER...4 CHANNEL 800 WATT ALPINE FOR HIGHS...4CHANNEL 1600 WATT POWER ACCOUSTIC FOR MIDS...CLARION EQ..to be continued,,,,,,,,,,let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shit bro I like how you set it up atleast the work you did isnt half assed... no need to trip on people who dont like it they just stating there opinions... Anyways pretty cool work...


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i think its kool, but it woulda been more radical with some subwoofers


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 07:40 AM~14421340
> *THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE STYLE BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



maybe he wants that throw back look.......


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Jul 10 2009, 09:55 AM~14433621
> *maybe he wants that throw back look.......
> *


LOL YEAH WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY BACK


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*I DID NOT EVEN SHOW YALL THE TRUNK THOUGH THIS JUST THE BACK SEAT PROJECT....I GOT 3 15'S L7 SOLOBARICS FOR THE BASS THE BACK SEAT IS JUST FOR MID-BASS....IM WORKIN ON THE DOORS NOW I GOT 2 8 INCH EMINECE AND 1 SUPER BULLET TWEETER ON EACH DOOR RAN BY ANOTHER 1600 WATT 4 CHANELLPOWER ACCOUSTIC...LIKE I SAID THIS IS JUST A "PROJECT" THATS NOT EVEN FINISHED THIS JUST THE BEGINNING IM GONA FIBERGLASS THE WHOLE BACK WITH BLACK-CHERRY CANDY RED PAINT.... IM FIBERGLASSIN THE 3 SOLOBARICS AS WE SPEAK IM TRYN TO GET THE MOLDIN RIGHT SO THAT THEY CAN ALL FACE TOWARDS THE INSIDE OF THE CAR...I GOT THE SKULL LOCKS AND CHOPPED THE HEAD OFF AND MADE IT A BASS KNOB...
*

























*BEFORE....*








*AFTER...AND STILL NOT DONE*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Seriously? Standing waves and cancellation are your best friend!

I admire your efforts and the work is clean, but it's all misguided.

And where is the third sub you say is in there?


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> quote=I G0T DAT,Jul 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14424859]
> *lol i love the haters yall make my fukin day...this aint even close to done this just a preview...LOL....DAM FOOL U DONT EVEN REALIZE HOW STUPID U LOOKIN POSTIN UP THE NEXT MAN'S WHIP I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT U JUST A BORED ASS BUM WITH NUTIN BETTER TO DO THEN BE AN INTERNET GANGSTA :guns: ...WHIP GAME?? ***** JUST CAUSE U GOT SOME RUSTY AS CHEVYS IN YOUR BACKYARD DONT MEAN SHIT *****....I GOT A 85 BOX CHEVY ON 4'S WIT A 350, 98 CIVIC HATCH MON-FRI WORK WHIP , 79 GRAND PRIX FOR SHOWS , AND A 70 CUTLASS THAT I GOTTA RESTORE,,,I GOT MY OWN CUSTOM AUDIO SHOP CALLED " SOUND FACTORY" IN MIAMI FL SO WHEN U STOP HATIN AND WANT SOME REAL QUALITY WORK DONE AND GOT YO BREAD UP HOLLA AT ME ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW YOU HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI-DADE-COUNTY ...CUSTOM RIMS TO CUSTOM PEDALS TO CUSTOM STEERING WHEELS TO CUSTOM AUDIO ECT.. "I GOT DAT" THIS WHAT WE DO DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH "305"
> ONE OF MY SHOP TOYS THAT MAKES CUSTOM RIMS..
> 
> ...


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 10 2009, 01:12 PM~14435711
> *I DID NOT EVEN SHOW YALL THE TRUNK THOUGH THIS JUST THE BACK SEAT PROJECT....I GOT 3 15'S L7 SOLOBARICS FOR THE BASS THE BACK SEAT IS JUST FOR MID-BASS....IM WORKIN ON THE DOORS NOW I GOT 2 8 INCH EMINECE AND 1 SUPER BULLET TWEETER ON EACH DOOR RAN BY ANOTHER 1600 WATT 4 CHANELLPOWER ACCOUSTIC...LIKE I SAID THIS IS JUST A "PROJECT" THATS NOT EVEN FINISHED THIS JUST THE BEGINNING IM GONA FIBERGLASS THE WHOLE BACK WITH BLACK-CHERRY CANDY RED PAINT.... IM FIBERGLASSIN THE 3 SOLOBARICS AS WE SPEAK IM TRYN TO GET THE MOLDIN RIGHT SO THAT THEY CAN ALL FACE TOWARDS THE INSIDE OF THE CAR...I GOT THE SKULL LOCKS AND CHOPPED THE HEAD OFF AND MADE IT A BASS KNOB...
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you would need that much mid and highs for 3 l7's,, seems a lil over kill to me. I personally would go with less shit and better quality.. you asked for opinions.


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 10 2009, 01:19 PM~14435793
> *Seriously? Standing waves and cancellation are your best friend!
> 
> I admire your efforts and the work is clean, but it's all misguided.
> ...


*IM BULIDING ONE BIG FIBER GLASS BOX FOR THE 3 15'S AND IM USING ONE OF THE 15'S SOLOBARICS FOR THE MEASUREMENTS FOR THE FIBERGLASS WORK...ITS GONA TAKE ME ABOUT ANOTHER MONTH I STILL HAVE TO PEXIGLASS THE BACK SO U SEE THE 3 BIG FAT ASS MAGNETS FROM THE 15'S..KEYWORD EVERYBODY "PROJECT" ...WHAT YOU MEAN BY MISGUIDED??? WAIT TILL IM FINISH YOU GONNA SEE BUT I FEEL U ITS STILL IN THE MAKING*


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jul 10 2009, 01:38 PM~14435982
> *I don't understand why you would need that much mid and highs for 3 l7's,, seems a lil over kill to me.  I personally would go with less shit and better quality..  you asked for opinions.
> *



*YOU ABSOLUTELY RIGHT CUZ BUT LET ME TELL YOU BOUT MIAMI AND HOW WE DO IT DOWN HERE....THE WHOLE POINT IS TO BE WILD AND EXTREME AND IF YOU THINK THIS IS OVER KILLED THEN U HAVENT SEEN HALF THE SHIT THATS OUT ROUN THIS WAY,,,AINT NUTIN BUT COMPETITION OVER HERE ..WE JUST PUT 12 12'S W7'S IN A PT CRUISER WIT ABOUT 20 MIDS,,,I DID A RODEO THAT HAD 4 18 SOLO X'S IN IT SO JUST IMAGINE MY 3 15'S AINT SHIT COMPARED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE DOWN HERE IN MIAMI DADE COUNTY...OUR GOAL HERE IS TO WHEN SOMEBODY LOOKS IN THE WHIP THEY BE LIKE " WHAT THE FUCK YALL CRAZY " THATS THE REACTION WE STRIVE FOR,,,*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 10 2009, 04:45 PM~14436058
> *OUR GOAL HERE IS TO WHEN SOMEBODY LOOKS IN THE WHIP THEY BE LIKE " WHAT THE FUCK YALL CRAZY "  THATS THE REACTION WE STRIVE FOR,,,*
> [/b]


Mission accomplished...


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 10 2009, 01:56 PM~14436216
> *Mission accomplished...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

KEEP THAT SHIT IN DADE COUNTY OVER DOIN EVERYTHANG AZZ ******...GOT 80 TVZ AND 100 SPEAKERS FROM THE FLEA MARKET ASS ******...LMAO


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14436058
> *YOU  ABSOLUTELY RIGHT CUZ BUT LET ME TELL YOU BOUT MIAMI AND HOW WE DO IT DOWN HERE....THE WHOLE POINT IS TO BE WILD AND EXTREME  AND IF YOU THINK THIS IS OVER KILLED THEN U HAVENT SEEN HALF THE SHIT THATS OUT ROUN THIS WAY,,,AINT NUTIN BUT COMPETITION OVER HERE ..WE JUST PUT 12 12'S W7'S IN A PT CRUISER WIT ABOUT 20 MIDS,,,I DID A RODEO THAT HAD 4 18 SOLO X'S IN IT SO JUST IMAGINE MY 3 15'S AINT SHIT COMPARED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE DOWN HERE IN MIAMI DADE COUNTY...OUR GOAL HERE IS TO WHEN SOMEBODY LOOKS IN THE WHIP THEY BE LIKE " WHAT THE FUCK YALL CRAZY "  THATS THE REACTION WE STRIVE FOR,,,
> *



I NEVER HATE BUT YOU FOOLZ DOWN THERE ARE JUST PLAIN RETARDED....LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL....DAM FOOL U DONT EVEN REALIZE HOW STUPID U LOOKIN POSTIN UP THE NEXT MAN'S WHIP I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT U JUST A BORED ASS BUM WITH NUTIN BETTER TO DO THEN BE AN INTERNET GANGSTA :guns: ...WHIP GAME?? ***** JUST CAUSE U GOT SOME RUSTY AS CHEVYS IN YOUR BACKYARD DONT MEAN SHIT *****....I GOT A 85 BOX CHEVY ON 4'S WIT A 350, 98 CIVIC HATCH MON-FRI WORK WHIP , 79 GRAND PRIX FOR SHOWS , AND A 70 CUTLASS THAT I GOTTA RESTORE,,,I GOT MY OWN CUSTOM AUDIO SHOP CALLED " SOUND FACTORY" IN MIAMI FL SO WHEN U STOP HATIN AND WANT SOME REAL QUALITY WORK DONE AND GOT YO BREAD UP HOLLA AT ME ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW YOU HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI-DADE-COUNTY ...CUSTOM RIMS TO CUSTOM PEDALS TO CUSTOM STEERING WHEELS TO CUSTOM AUDIO ECT.. "I GOT DAT" THIS WHAT WE DO DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH "305"[/b][/size]
*ONE OF MY SHOP TOYS THAT MAKES CUSTOM RIMS..
[

Ok Im done with this I have nothing to prove to you so do what you wanna do, what ever makes you feel better about yourself. 
I find it funny how you come on L.I.L. & ask what people think about your trunk then when people tell you someting you dont like you wanna talk shit & call everyone Haters :uh: 
A pic is worth 1000 words so from what I see on this topic I dont have to type nothing elese...Have a nice day*


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I would put turn tables in the beesh!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 02:31 PM~14436619
> *KEEP THAT SHIT IN DADE COUNTY OVER DOIN EVERYTHANG AZZ ******...GOT 80 TVZ AND 100 SPEAKERS FROM THE FLEA MARKET ASS ******...LMAO
> *


DO YOU FOOL.....COME TO DADE AND SAY THAT IF YOU REALLY GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT :nicoderm:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Get off this guy. If he digs it then fuck it.


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 04:43 PM~14437679
> *I would put turn tables in the beesh!
> *



THAT WAS FUNNY.....NEW MEXICO HUH ....SAY NO MORE :no:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 05:16 PM~14437956
> *Get off this guy. If he digs it then fuck it.
> *


THIS COMING FROM THE GUY WHO CANT LAY OFF THE "BATH TUB GUY" :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 10 2009, 08:21 PM~14438000
> *THAT WAS FUNNY.....NEW MEXICO HUH ....SAY NO MORE :no:
> *


I wasn't kidding. And I haven't live in NM in almost 12 years but I dare you to get mouthy about it if you are there.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 10 2009, 08:22 PM~14438008
> *THIS COMING FROM THE GUY WHO CANT LAY OFF THE "BATH TUB GUY"  :uh:
> *


For the record, bathetub started the bull shit. I stopped fucking with him. and I really think turn tables would round out the kids system.


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14437924
> *DO YOU FOOL.....COME TO DADE AND SAY THAT IF YOU REALLY GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT  :nicoderm:
> *




#1 dade county is over rated.. aint no body scared of a bunch of wanna be hoodlums... i grew up in savannah,ga lived in albacocky, nm and l.a. ,, people get shot for walking on the wrong side of the street.. im far from hardcore, but comeon dade county??


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Jul 11 2009, 05:45 AM~14441739
> *#1 dade county is over rated..  aint no body scared of a bunch of wanna be hoodlums...  i grew up in savannah,ga lived in albacocky, nm and l.a. ,, people get shot for walking on the wrong side of the street..  im far from hardcore, but comeon  dade county??
> *


*
you think anybody give a fuck that u grew up in a barn? yea u sound like you far from hardcore real talk :roflmao: ...like i said come to dade with that bullshit and see how over rated we are...lol albacocky thug huh... :roflmao: *


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

your e-bangin so who cares...... how much crack did you sell to buy that comp your on??


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*



Originally posted by cantgetenuf@Jul 11 2009, 01:23 PM~14443969
your e-bangin so who cares......  how much crack did you sell to buy that comp your on?? <<<<<<<???? :scrutinize:


Click to expand...

**
what happen barn baby did i bring back memories of when you use to get beat and then have to go milk the cow ?? hows the weather out there in albacracky i mean albacoky<<<< :rofl: <<<<<??? :rofl: .....come on milky u could of thought of sumtin funnier than that... e-banign?? whats that farm language?? yall get wireless out there in the hay stacks?*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 11 2009, 02:52 PM~14444404
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

I want my 5 min back for comin in here and seein this


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 11 2009, 05:43 PM~14444358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

so no front speakers at all?


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

those subs in teh trunk look like they would cancel each other out like a mother father


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@~
> *
> LOL....DAM FOOL U DONT EVEN REALIZE HOW STUPID U LOOKIN POSTIN UP THE NEXT MAN'S WHIP I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT U JUST A BORED ASS BUM WITH NUTIN BETTER TO DO THEN BE AN INTERNET GANGSTA :guns: ...WHIP GAME?? ***** JUST CAUSE U GOT SOME RUSTY AS CHEVYS IN YOUR BACKYARD DONT MEAN SHIT *****....I GOT A 85 BOX CHEVY  ON 4'S WIT A 350, 98 CIVIC HATCH MON-FRI WORK WHIP , 79 GRAND PRIX FOR SHOWS , AND A 70 CUTLASS THAT I GOTTA RESTORE,,,I GOT MY OWN CUSTOM AUDIO SHOP CALLED " SOUND FACTORY" IN MIAMI FL SO WHEN U STOP  HATIN AND WANT SOME REAL QUALITY WORK DONE AND GOT YO BREAD UP HOLLA AT ME ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW YOU HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI-DADE-COUNTY ...CUSTOM RIMS TO CUSTOM PEDALS TO CUSTOM STEERING WHEELS TO CUSTOM AUDIO ECT.. "I GOT DAT" THIS WHAT WE DO DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH "305"
> *


for a shop owner you really dont seem to care about what people think about you, or your shop. all this bullshit youre talking isnt going to attract customers. :uh: 


oh and by the way, your setup does look stupid. as mentioned before, your $10 L7s cancel each other out, your $5 mids dont even match, and you got random sized speakers in the rear deck and rear armrest. why not put a little creativity and thought into your installations instead of putting random things everywhere. then maybe people wouldnt hate 

im sure that setup sure does get loud with that power acoustic amproflmao, but it probably sounds worse than ten 2 month old babies crying at the same time. (get it, cause thats how many speakers you have)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I just have to tell you guys... the word whip is fucking stupid!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 14 2009, 09:13 AM~14466965
> *I just have to tell you guys... the word whip is  fucking stupid!
> *


your wrong bro......its cool :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican+Jul 13 2009, 12:47 PM~14458618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1967Cutlass (Jul 8, 2009)

You ruined your backseat for the speakers. Wouldnt u rather have room for a few passengers?


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1967Cutlass_@Jul 14 2009, 09:43 AM~14468477
> *You ruined your backseat for the speakers.  Wouldnt u rather have room for a few passengers?
> *



*nah this just for show....i ride dolo anyway.....again this is a project...i still need to put the speaker grills over the mids and fiberglass the back...its far from done i still need to do the doors and all the panels...i will update wit more pics for the haters to get back on there job...*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 14 2009, 01:53 PM~14469167
> *nah this just for show....i ride dolo anyway.....again this is a project...i still need to put the speaker grills over the mids and fiberglass the back...its far from done i still need to do the doors and all the panels...i will update wit more pics for the haters to get back on there job...
> *


Is this another "Dade thing" we wouldn't understand?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 14 2009, 10:53 AM~14469167
> *nah this just for show....i ride dolo anyway.....again this is a project...i still need to put the speaker grills over the mids and fiberglass the back...its far from done i still need to do the doors and all the panels...i will update wit more pics for the haters to get back on there job...
> *



I'd much rather have tw0 breezies in the back seat than some speakers, but hey to each is own.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 09:05 AM~14468078
> *You have it all wrong...this is your entertainment for the day!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll admit your right. This was the best thing I read all day yesterday


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Jul 14 2009, 11:48 AM~14469895
> *I'll admit your right.  This was the best thing I read all day yesterday
> *


Exactly! :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

hey they arnt 10 dollar L7's lol, i paid 300 for my 15, deff not worth it though, but tthats a decent penny on one sub, and the sad thing is my 2 12w3's were way louder, and they were in a prefab sealed box, this on is in a custom ported box


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

with the different kinds of speakers in the back seat, are they different for a reason like maybe to cover different frequencies for the sound????


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lazy14_@Jul 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14477261
> *with the different kinds of speakers in the back seat, are they different for a reason like maybe to cover different frequencies for the sound????
> *


by the looks of it and by his location/discription of where hes from its more for the look of having an assload of unnecesary amount of speakers.
if he was going for SQ(sound quality) like you mentioned to cover different freqs and ranges.he would have placed those speakers accordinlgy for proper imaging to deliver those frequencies properly.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jul 15 2009, 02:34 AM~14478663
> *by the looks of it and by his location/discription of where hes from its more for the look of having an assload of unnecesary amount of speakers.
> if he was going for SQ(sound quality) like you mentioned to cover different freqs and ranges.he would have  placed those speakers accordinlgy for proper imaging to deliver those frequencies properly.
> *


My ears point FORWARD for a reason. :cheesy:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 15 2009, 04:37 PM~14485568
> *My ears point FORWARD for a reason.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there any way to move this entire topic here:My Webpage


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

i think when he said you were misguided it was in how you have everything setup.

You do not want to face your subwoofers at eachother unless you are building a compression chamber and that is not what you have.

you should be using them 8" in the kick panels or front doors, when you have a sub stage in the back you only want rear fill since you will never get what you want out of them 8's like that. 

You front stage is were you want to put all that effort into.

I would suggest looking up imaging and system layouts. 

Like he said the work looks nice its just not laid out correctly for quality sound reproduction.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdaudio_@Jul 16 2009, 12:26 PM~14492072
> *i think when he said you were misguided it was in how you have everything setup.
> 
> You do not want to face your subwoofers at eachother unless you are building a compression chamber and that is not what you have.
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to say... just couldn't put it into words.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14492149
> *Exactly what I wanted to say... just couldn't put it into words.
> *


I said all that, I just didn't put the effort into it that he did because I knew it would fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 16 2009, 11:25 AM~14491524
> *Is there any way to move this entire topic here:My Webpage
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

JALL FOOLS NEED TO RECOGNIZE HOW WE DO IT IN THE SOUTH I BEEN TO HIS SHOP STOP ALL YALL HATERS HIS CAR IS CRISP AND ITS PROOF CUZ IM TYPING IN ALL CAPS SO STFU AND TRY AND HATE DOWN HERE IN DADE I YALL AINT EVEN SEEN THE DASH










AND THATS JUST THE DASH AND ITS GOT A POWER ACOUSTIK BAMF1600/4 YEAH THATS 1600 TRUE WATTS OF REAL WORLD POWER AND ITS UNDERRATED ITS SOUND MORE LIKE 2500 WATTS EVEN ON CASSETTE TAPES SO GTFO















:yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:nosad: :buttkick: enough said


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 16 2009, 03:34 PM~14493782
> *JALL FOOLS NEED TO RECOGNIZE HOW WE DO IT IN THE SOUTH I BEEN TO HIS SHOP STOP ALL YALL HATERS HIS CAR IS CRISP AND ITS PROOF CUZ IM TYPING IN ALL CAPS SO STFU AND TRY AND HATE DOWN HERE IN DADE I YALL AINT EVEN SEEN THE DASH
> 
> 
> ...


fire that shit up and dogs heads are going to explode!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 16 2009, 02:34 PM~14493782
> *JALL FOOLS NEED TO RECOGNIZE HOW WE DO IT IN THE SOUTH I BEEN TO HIS SHOP STOP ALL YALL HATERS HIS CAR IS CRISP AND ITS PROOF CUZ IM TYPING IN ALL CAPS SO STFU AND TRY AND HATE DOWN HERE IN DADE I YALL AINT EVEN SEEN THE DASH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

talk about breakn windows in the hood, why set off car alarms with lows when you could jus shatter windows with the highs :worship:


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

I WAS MADE IN DADE..TRUST ME...I SEEN SOME SHIT...YO ITS ALL FUN...IT DONT LOOK BAD...JUS MATCH IT TO DA INTERIOR...AND ANOTHER THING,,I LIVE IN NY NOW N DA WHIP GAME IS SERIO OUT HERE TOO(EVEN THO THEY ARE LATE ON DA DONK BUBBLES N BOX BUT THE TRY...SHOW US DA AFTERMATH WHEN UR DONE..SOUTH SIDE 305


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DA WHIP GAME IS SERIO OUT HERE 


You've been in OT haven't you??

Talkin all SERIO and shit


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

i meant serious


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All he needs now is a Flux-Capacitor!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TAKES A DEEP BREATH!!!!!!!


TWO WORDS OF WISDOM FROM SOMEONE INSTALLING SINCE 1988.

*START OVER*


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2009, 03:39 PM~14640646
> *All he needs now is a Flux-Capacitor!
> *












I got you covered Bro,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

